# April 10th was the ol' Anniversary



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i've been talking to Monica (wifey) about some cigars that i wanted to try (hint, hint) and for our Anniversary, she heads down to The Cigar Box and picks up a small Anniversary Bomb for her hubby :whoohoo:.

as you can see from the pics she gave me a Padron 1926 Serie 40th year, Ashton VSG (neither of which i've tried), a three finger cigar holder and a ticket for an Ashton Event thats being held at The Cigar Box on April 25th from 5-8pm (if anyone can make it).

what better way to celebrate my _*"Anniversary"*_, than with a Padron 1926 _*"Anniversary"*_ (its not _my_ 40th, but hey...who's counting?)


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations to you on the smokes, and congratulations to your wife for putting up with you for another year. :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now thats one nice wife that goes out and picks that up for you and not just a new pair of shoes,just for herself !!!/nice choice of gars...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats on the anniversiry she couldn't have gotten 2 better sticks


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW! It's nice to be loved...ain't it?

Congrats on both the cigars, and the anniversary.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

congrats Milton!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Grats on the ani. bud!!! Tis a sweet lil gift the wife got you. One question, Bud Light with a Padron 40th!??!?!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

It must be nice to be envied too!! Let me know if she wants to adopt another husband. I'm available!! :lol: Congrats brother!! She must really be one-of-a-kind!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

You got hooked up my man..!!

Congrats!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Grats on the ani. bud!!! Tis a sweet lil gift the wife got you. One question, Bud Light with a Padron 40th!??!?!


Sue me, Greg. i'm still looking and not as seasoned as you alcoholics...errr, BOTLs :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

your wife is a keeper :biggrin: nice sticks


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations for several reasons:
- your anniversary
- your valuable cigar haul
- you having a wife who, although she may not like the habit, understands that you enjoy it and makes allowances.

Best of luck on the next 10th and maybe we'll hook up on the 25th.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

ashton Vsg-$15

Padron 40-$20

Wifey who gets it!!!!--Priceless


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super choice in smokes. Congrats on the anniversary Milt! Enjoy!*


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*Congratulations......*

What a Wife!! VERY good taste.

I'm far from a beer afficianado.....they all tend to tast too bitter for me. But recently I tried a few PORTERs and REALLY liked them. Give one a try. They go nicely with a good cigar.

FN in MT


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

FN in MT said:


> What a Wife!! VERY good taste.
> 
> I'm far from a beer afficianado.....they all tend to tast too bitter for me. But recently I tried a few PORTERs and REALLY liked them. Give one a try. They go nicely with a good cigar.
> 
> FN in MT


thanks Frank. i'll defintiely keep that in mind and pick some up when i go out again


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats on the Anniversary and the smokes are top notch!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats on your anniversary and your wife knows her quality smokes


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on both the cigars, and the anniversary.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Then there "IS" a anniverserry to celebrade!!! :lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats Bro!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Good on ya!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn, you got lucky!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats to ya both!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

'grats on the anniversary! and 'grats on the fantastic sticks!

gotta love those wives! mine volunteered to go to the ashton event held in ft worth last thurs for me, while i was stuck paving a road sw of graham. somehow she managed to get everyone rooting for her to win the drawings because they all found out she was there to support me! heh.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats, and she the a hell of a job!! So what did you think of the 40 year? Hell of a smoke isn't it!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great hit and Happy Anniversary


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Milton!
(she's definitely a keeper!)
:biggrin:


----------

